# Batterie und Ladegerät



## dexter_88 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bekomme am we einen Elektromotor mit Batterie. :k

Das blöde nur ohne ladegerät. :c

Akku ist ein Exide Sonnenschein dryfit Solarakku 12V 90Ah ;+

Kann jemand etwas über diesen Akku sagen (Qualität, Haltbarkeit etc)

Was benötige ich dafür für ein Ladegerät, geht eins für Kfz Batterien oder brauche ich ein anderes? (Wenn ja welches bis 50euro ca.)

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir in der hinsicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## dschinges (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Moin, also ich habe dieses hier: 
*ProUser 16604 Intelligentes Batterieladegerät DFC 150*

kostet ca 40 euro und ist für gelbatterien geeignet,


gibt es auch ne nummer größer!

gruß
dschinges


----------



## Köfi83 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Hi,

Also du musst eigentlich nur schauen das die Ladeschlussspannung nicht höher als 14,4V ist und da es eine 90Ah Blei-Battery ist würde ich mit 7,5 -9Ah Laden wollen oder mehr. So dass in 10-12 Std. die Bleibattery geladen ist.

Je höher der Ladestrom desto teurer das Ladegerät.
Eventuell ist auf der Bleibattery auch eine Angabe mit welchem Strom geladen werden soll.

Angegeben wird die Batterie mit einer Lebensdauer von 12 Jahren. Du solltests darauf achten, das beim einlagern die Temperatur bei um die 20°C liegt und im Winter einmal nachgelden werden sollte.

Wegen Ladegerät würde ich bei Conrad schauen, die können aber schon einiges kosten.

Gruß Köfi |supergri


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Moin...
Die Ladegeräte von ctek und der Hausmarke "Voltcraft" von Conrad sind i.d.R. extrem gut. Ich selbst habe das "alte" 4 A ctek-Ladegerät, das für Blei-Säure, Blei-Gel und AGMs geeignet ist. Die stärkeren können nicht "mehr", haben nur einen höheren Ladestrom.


----------



## dexter_88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

@ dschinges

habe gerade mal nach deinem ladegerät geschaut, und da steht

"_*ProUser 16604 Intelligentes Batterieladegerät DFC 150*
ASIN : B003ZDXP88

Beschreibung: Dieses intelligente Automatik Batterieladegerät ist  geeignet für alle Blei- oder Gelbatterien mit Ladekapazität von 20 - 65  Ah. Batterien von 1,2 - 120 Ah können in angeschlossenem Zustand geladen  werden, ohne dass Schäden an der Fahrzeugelektronik (Motor
Features : _

_Für alle Blei- oder Gelbatterien mit Ladekapazität von 20 - 65 Ah_
_Digitale Kontrolle mit eingebautem 12-bit AD MCU für beste Ladeergebnisse_
_Mit akustischem Signal und LED-Warnanzeige_
_Mit Funkensicherung, Kurzschluss- und Überhitzungsschutz, Schutz gegen Falschpolung_"
Wie ist das jetzt mit Ladekapazität 20-65Ah bzw. Batterien von 1,2 - 120Ah???


----------



## dschinges (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Ich benutze es für eine 80 ah sonnenschein bleigelbatterie! Da ich nicht täglich angeln gehe reicht mir die ladekapazität völlig aus, das ladegerät bleibt einfach bis zum nächsten angeltrip an der batterie. Du kannst das gerät ja auch ne nummer größer kaufen = schnelleres laden


----------



## dexter_88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

aber es würde die 90ah batterie auch laden?

nutze den motor auch nicht täglich, ich sag mal wenn es hoch kommt 1-2 mal im monat (dann ca. 1-5 tage)

muss ich das ladegerät immer an der batterie lassen oder kann ich es wenn die batterie voll ist auch abstecken?


----------



## robdasilva (29. Mai 2013)

Ctek 5.0 das passt. Hab ich jetzt 3 Jahre in betrieb fuer alles mögliche. 

Gruss Rob


----------



## dexter_88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Und muss ich das Ladegerät immer an der Batterie lassen oder kann ich es auch abstecken?


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Das kommt darauf an... Die Cteks haben verschiedene Ladezyklen (1 - 8). Bei "7" ist die Batterie fertig geladen (konstanter Ladestrom). Nach (ich meine) 48 h sollte der "Überladeschutz" greifen und auf "8" in die Erhaltungsladung (Impulsladung) übergehen. Diese kannst Du bedenkenlos lang am Netz lassen. Sollte dieser Punkt nicht erreicht werden, ist es besser die Batterie abzuklemmen.


----------



## dexter_88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

danke für die hilfreichen anworten. jetzt ist bei mir zumindest licht ins dunkel gekommen!!!


----------



## Amarock (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Hol dir doch ein solarbetriebenes Ladegerät 

Nee Spass beiseite, habe auch ein CTek die sind Top. Kannste auch dran lassen, denke nicht das das dadurch kaputt geht oderso.

Gruß


----------



## dschinges (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

Hallo, muss mich entschuldigen ..ich habe dieses Ladegerät
*ProUser 16605 Intelligentes Batterieladegerät DFC 530*

und nicht das zuvor genannte für meine 80 ah batterie! 



habe es grade im schuppen gesehen   ...nur der vollständigkeit halber und damit damit sich keiner wegen mir das falsche gerät holt


----------



## dexter_88 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

ich habe gerade nach dem ProUser ladegerät geschaut, und bin bei lidl auf folgendes gestoßen

http://www.lidl.de/de/Pannenhilfe-E...it-Mikroprozessor-12V?FromRecommendation=true

und 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Pannenhilfe-E...ieladegeraet-6/12V-4A?et_cid=16&et_lid=328103

was sagt ihr dazu? sollen für alle gängigen akkus gehen.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

lädt mit nur 3,8ah pro stunde.
bei 90ah Batterie kannste dir ausrechnen wie lang das laden dauert.
schau mal bei bootsmotoren4you.de die haben dort recht günstig ladegeräte die mit 10ah laden.
da ist deine Batterie wenigstens wieder über nacht voll.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## dexter_88 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Ladegerät*

so die ladegerät suche hat ein ende.

hab mir ein longex BL 12-10 geholt (12V - 10A) für 52,75eus...

mal ein link zum Hersteller


----------

